
Show HN: What do you think about this page? I am a newbie to web design. - nickchangs
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nkxv35yvmxo0ngi/MLVeda%20Sample%20Home%20Page.jpg?dl=0
======
tmnvix
I think it's pretty solid. One small nit-pick though... you are using purple
as a link colour. This goes against the universal browser design language
(i.e. purple link is a visited link).

~~~
nickchangs
Right. Thanks for the observation. Any idea how this will be worth..Any random
figure that comes to your mind?

~~~
tmnvix
I don't think you can put a price on it. The price is dictated more by the
context than the resulting mockup.

In one context someone might have paid a few thousand for this design. In
another, a few hundred. It is valuable as a solution to a problem, so asking
how much it is 'worth' is like asking the value of a chess move. Again, it's
all about the context.

What I can say is that I know of designers charging AU$50/h for work of a
seemingly similar quality.

~~~
nickchangs
The context of this was to have a more conversion friendly design. The
existing design is mlveda.com. So, I focused both on the design and copy as
well.

------
peterhunt
I think it looks great! I would pay money for it :)

~~~
nickchangs
Thanks...any idea how much this would be worth... :)

~~~
bernardhalas
Good job. I can imagine giving you a web-design job. I have no idea what this
would be worth though. I wouldn't be paying much more than $300 if I was a
start-up. If you want to check how much this could be worth - ask that on
upwork for example. Post a job and wait for the reply from the random set of
UI designers, ask for quote and check their portfolio to get an idea how good
and expensive they are.

